#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  Tabela de conversão dbm X mW (iniciantes)

## Magal

Tabela de conversão dbm X mW

----------


## netuai

Parabens pelo seu post, pois as vezes prescizamos destas conversoes e não encontramos facilmente

----------


## cayusmatias

Complementado o post do magal, segue abaixo o link de duas calculadoras db <> mw.

dB <-> mW
mW to dBm Calculator

----------


## TiagoAraujo

Desculpe a pergunta de noob.
Mas como q eu coloco isso na pratica.
Por exemplo, meu router wireless Tp-Link diz q a saida em "b" ( 11mbps ) eh de 85mv. A antena dele diz ser de 3db ( segundo site do fabricante ).
Se eu colocar uma antena de 5db vai melhorar alguma coisa?!!?
Pq tipo eu moro em um predio ( 11º andar ), tem um cara q fica a 2 quarteiroes da minha casa e consegue conectar e navegar, mas o sinal fica baixo. Se eu colocar a antena deve melhorar, mas onde q eu vejo essa relação nessa tabela ai?!?
Ou essa tabela seria so para essas antenas omni e afins q eu vejo o pessoal falando aki?!?!

Ps: Entre o meu predio e o dele não tem nada. Eh quase visada, so num eh pq o router fica dentro do meu quarto, tentei colocar o router na janela mas não adiantou nada, ficou com sinal baixo tb.


*Uma duvida:* tem algum programa q eu possa utilizar para ver a qualidade do sinal la na casa dele? Ele tem um note com XP. Tipow q mostra a força do sinal. Pq eu queria ver o qual a diferença do sinal sendo o router na janela e dentro do meu quarto

----------


## cayusmatias

dBm e mW são grandezas utilizadas para medir a potência de um gerador de RF (rádio frequência).

Se o seu rádio (AP) tem 20 dBm significa que ele tem 100mW de potência.

O Dbi da antena significa o ganho que ela trará para seu sistema, se por exemplo a antena for de 12 Dbi, significa que ela amplifica o sinal de entrada em 12x.

Com isso vc teria um sistema de 1200mW de potência atualmente irradiada pelo elemento de antena, que seria a potência do rádio multiplicado pelo ganho da antena.

----------


## juliusarraes

mandou bem Cayus...

----------


## Levin

Pessoal segue uma tabela em Excel que também faz essa conversão, mW x dBm e vice e versa.
Espero que ajude.

Abraços

----------


## orionstation

> Tabela de conversão dbm X mW


Complementando
Válido para 2.4 GHz Somente !!!!!

 :Toilet:

----------


## fernandofiorentinn

ja penso um cara com uma antena de 24 dbi com um aplificador de 1 watts e um cartao de 600 mw?
Alguem sabe quanto é permitido dentro da lei?

----------


## orionstation

> ja penso um cara com uma antena de 24 dbi com um aplificador de 1 watts e um cartao de 600 mw?
> Alguem sabe quanto é permitido dentro da lei?


400 mw para radiação restrita na faix de 2.4 GHZ classe secundária !

 :Toilet:

----------


## Grilan

Tem esse conversor bem na entrada do site da Nova Network, você pode usar no site, ou baixar o programinha que faz os cálculos. bem legal, para quem quiser está aqui o link Under-Linux.Org O Portal do Administador de Sistemas

----------


## lipeiori

> dBm e mW são grandezas utilizadas para medir a potência de um gerador de RF (rádio frequência).
> 
> Se o seu rádio (AP) tem 20 dBm significa que ele tem 100mW de potência.
> 
> O Dbi da antena significa o ganho que ela trará para seu sistema, se por exemplo a antena for de 12 Dbi, significa que ela amplifica o sinal de entrada em 12x.
> 
> Com isso vc teria um sistema de 1200mW de potência atualmente irradiada pelo elemento de antena, que seria a potência do rádio *multiplicado* pelo ganho da antena.


Não seria "somado"?

Ex: AP com 20dBm (100mW) + antena 8dBi

20 + 8 = 28dB (630mW).

----------


## fernandofiorentinn

> Não seria "somado"?
> 
> Ex: AP com 20dBm (100mW) + antena 8dBi
> 
> 20 + 8 = 28dB (630mW).


lipeiori, vc ta certo....

----------


## novatto

> lipeiori, vc ta certo....


Entaum se eu usar um R52H 2.4 + EMCTest 17dbi, qual potencia devo colocar no cartão? pois se somar r52h= 18dbm + Emc= 17dbi = 35dbm??? é isso? :S:

----------


## fernandofiorentinn

> Entaum se eu usar um R52H 2.4 + EMCTest 17dbi, qual potencia devo colocar no cartão? pois se somar r52h= 18dbm + Emc= 17dbi = 35dbm??? é isso?


correto, lembrando que o permitido é 1 watts (30 dbm). Deem uma lida neste artigo e notem o trecho onde diz: 
"Ao quantificarmos o ganho de uma antena, comumente a expressamos em dBi, que é uma medida relativa. O “i” se refere apenas a uma antena isotrópica. Conforme vimos anteriormente, uma antena isotrópica é teoricamente um transmissor ideal que irradia sinal em todas as direções com a mesma intensidade, com 100 % de eficiência em três dimensões. dBi é usado em RF da mesma maneira que DB."

Cálculos de Potência

----------


## novatto

> correto, lembrando que o permitido é 1 watts (30 dbm). Deem uma lida neste artigo e notem o trecho onde diz: 
> "Ao quantificarmos o ganho de uma antena, comumente a expressamos em dBi, que é uma medida relativa. O i se refere apenas a uma antena isotrópica. Conforme vimos anteriormente, uma antena isotrópica é teoricamente um transmissor ideal que irradia sinal em todas as direções com a mesma intensidade, com 100 % de eficiência em três dimensões. dBi é usado em RF da mesma maneira que DB."
> 
> Cálculos de Potência


Entao terei que colocar um cabo + conector que de uma perda de -5dbm pra ficar dentro da norma? caso contrario Multa?

----------


## fernandofiorentinn

> Entao terei que colocar um cabo + conector que de uma perda de -5dbm pra ficar dentro da norma? caso contrario Multa?


isso, no entanto vc pode diminuir pra 15 dbi a potencia do cartao, teoricamente um pigtail com rgc58 tem perca de 3 dbi

----------


## novatto

Aki tbem vai minha contribuição:

Converter Potencia, dBm

----------


## lipeiori

Uma dica pra quem estiver sem o conversor e precisar fazer alguma conversão, sempre lembrar que:

- 0dBm = 1mW
- Sabemos que a cada 3dB a potência é dobrada
- Então 3dBm = 2mW
- 6dBm = 4mW / 9dBm = 8mW / 12dBm = 16mW / 15dBm = 32mW / 18dBm = 64mW
- O contrario tambem é valido, se vc sabe que 20dBm = 100mW, então 17 dBm = 50mW que é metade da potência (-3dBm).

----------


## fernandofiorentinn

fazendo o dever de casa em lipe.. rsrsrs

----------


## mdcsp

> fazendo o dever de casa em lipe.. rsrsrs


se fez o curso da mktbrasil lah em curitiba ???

se nao foi vc, vc tem um sosia amigao....

----------


## alexandremoulaz12

tabela de equivalência dBm e potência: 

60 dBm = 1000 Watts 
50 dBm = 100 Watts 
40 dBm = 10 Watts 
30 dBm = 1 Watt 
29 dBm = 794 mW 
28 dBm = 631 mW 
27 dBm = 500 mW 
26 dBm = 400 mW 
25 dBm = 315 mW 
24 dBm = 250 mW 
23 dBm = 200 mW 
22 dBm = 158 mW 
21 dBm = 126 mW 
20 dBm = 100 mW 
19 dBm = 79 mW 
18 dBm = 63 mW 
17 dBm = 50 mW 
16 dBm = 40 mW 
15 dBm = 32 mW

----------


## ueder

Lembre-se no cálculo de sua produção total que a FCC só permite 36dBm PIRE (4 watts)!

potência transmitida deve ser configurado corretamente para evitar problemas potenciais interferências devido à potência efetiva irradiada excedam os limites definidos no FCC parte 15.247 (i). 

Conforme definido no FCC parte 15.247 (i), a energia transmitida pelo transmissor só pode ter um nível de potência máxima de 1 watt ou 30dBm.

A antena só pode ter um ganho máximo de 6dBi.

Se a potência no transmissor de 1dB é abaixada, o ganho da antena pode ser aumentada por um 3dB adicionais.

Por exemplo, se uma instalação de redução de energia no transmissor para 29dBm, ele poderia usar uma antena com um ganho de 9 dBi.

Em geral, para cada redução de potência no transmissor de 1dB de 30dBm, uma instalação pode adicionar ganho de 3dB na antena.

A desagregação do transmissor versus ganho da antena é o seguinte: 

Transmitir 30dBm - Antena 6dBi 
Transmitir 29dBm - Antena 9dBi 
Transmitir 28dBm - Antena 12dBi 
Transmitir 27dBm - Antena 15dBi 
Transmitir 26dBm - Antena 18dBi 
Transmitir 25dBm - Antena 21dBi 
Transmitir 24dBm - Antena 24dBi

----------


## eneolliver

Exelente post. GRATOS!

----------


## r0dr190p1r35

Galera muito boa essas explicações sobre dbm x mw x dbi.. ainda não sabia sobre essas questões..

Agora uma dúvida, com um radio de 500mw e uma airmax de 15 dbi, vou jogar em qual distancia meu sinal..

Grato..

----------

